

NIXTY: Education Engine for the Web (Scobleizer interview) - count
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfuDRlUp3AU

======
glen
I enjoyed meeting Scoble. The guy was really sick during this interview and
still managed to come out and meet with me. He clearly cares about his work
and is passionate about technology.

